# I've had enough of stray dogs already!



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

What about all the "poor strays" ??? Something should be done to get them off the streets... this makes me so sad.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> What about all the "poor strays" ??? Something should be done to get them off the streets... this makes me so sad.


I know how painful it is to think about them. There are lots of puppies, too, in my area but at least people are giving them some food. There have been programs put in place in order to have all of them spayed, there are even centers that do it for free if you, as a citizem, pick us some dogs and take them there. Problem is, most times, they have to be tranquilized in order to be carried there and those who do it are close to being bitten so it's not exactly a nice job.
And not to mention the lack of public awareness. In my area (little town surrounded by villages), people almost never spay their dogs so lots of litters end up kicked out in the street, sometimes going out to be on the limit of domesticated/wild.

Of course there are those strays that are always happy to meet new dogs, we even have a few in our high school yard, barking at anybody that doesn't belong there. But these cases are quite rare and for the moment i have to admit to being scared going for walks with Sophie.

You can just google Stray dogs in Romania and you will see the depth of the problem.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lavinia said:


> You can just google Stray dogs in Romania and you will see the depth of the problem.


I've read about what a big problem this is, for the stray dogs and people alike. What a thing to have to deal with! I am at a loss as to what to suggest you do about walking Sophie. I would be concerned with these dogs being so unpredictable. What if you were to pass by a mother dog who felt the need to protect her litter? I'd also be worried about the diseases these stray dogs may carry and spread. Or whether pack behavior might erupt. I tend to be very cautious around loose dogs I don't know, so I'm probably not the best to offer advice here. I hope perhaps you can safely exercise Sophie near where you live and not risk her physical or emotional well-being, or her your own. I can well imagine repeatedly being set upon and barked at upsetting her and causing her to become fearful of other dogs. You sure don't want that! With so many stray dogs around I personally would be too overwhelmed to notice a particular dog's posture to determine whether it was just warning or if it was ready to cause a problem. Dogs do generally signal their intentions, but I just wouldn't in a state of mind to see it and sort it out in the moment. Sorry you have to deal with this! Sorry for those poor dogs, too. I'm glad there are groups working to help them, but it has to be overwhelming. Please do your best to stay safe and help Sophie avoid unpleasant encounters with other dogs. I bet you can't wait until it's time to go to your country house!

Got this from Wikipedia, for those unaware of the scope of the problem. 
_Romania

In Romania, free-ranging urban dogs (called in Romanian câini maidanezi, literally "wasteland dogs", câini comunitari "community dogs", etc.) have become a huge problem especially in larger cities. Estimations for Bucharest vary widely, officials saying there are about 40,000 stray dogs[5] or 60,000,[6] while other sources push those estimates to 100,000 or even 200,000.[7]

People are often bitten and there have been reports of people mauled to death by stray dogs, that sometimes attack in packs.[7][8]_


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

I had one recent experience with a stray dog and so I can imagine how you feel encountering several! I was walking my boy a couple of weeks ago when, seemingly out of nowhere, this dog comes running up to us. (I'm guessing it was a stray because of it having no collar and appearing to be uncared for. Plus, there was no owner in sight.) It was growling at Joe Joe, who was frozen with fear. I quickly turned us around and started walking in the opposite direction fast, but not running because I didn't want to start a game of chase. Luckily, the stray dog did not follow for long. But it shook us both up.

I couldn't get the incident off of my mind for a while afterwards because, after the anger and fear subsided, I was worried about the stray dog and actually made a plan to pick him or her up. But I never saw the dog again. 

So, I feel for you having to deal with several stray dogs! I have no advice, unfortunately. I'd be just as upset about the situation as you are! Sorry you and your little one have to deal with that! Sorry for the strays too. What a sad and frightening thing it is!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not know where you were. This is so sad, looks like something could be done. I feel sorry for everyone dog in this story.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lavinia said:


> Sophie was just standing there, watching them, trembling and whining softly.
> 
> Any ideas?


'Pologies . . no ideas, unfortunately. Tho I hope u can deal safely with this situation. 

But I do have just one point. Tonka will do the 'trembling and whining' thing when he sees other dogs that he can't go running to, and play with. And he's not intimidated by any of them. Many of the other dogs in our park will show the same behaviour. 

Trembling and whining can also indicate 'alertness' and maybe 'desire' more so than timidness.

Best of luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Lavina*: Just a thought...I believe *fjm* has trained her toy poodle (and Papillion) to come sit between her feet when she feels intimidated or in someway threatened. Both little dogs have learned they can count on her to protect them and manage any situation. Perhaps this would be useful for you to train Sophie? It may bolster her confidence and help your little girl feel safe and more secure.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Chagall's mom: Thank you for your support! It's all especially true about the diseases. I see so many dogs in poor condition that sometimes i want to take her to some special place, but of course there is no such thing here. I took her at the park about one week ago, but of course it was crammed with strays. I was lucky that these ones weren't interested in her, so i just continued on my way.
However, our walks are turning in a labyrinth of avoiding any groups of dogs. If you could watch us, it would be quite funny if only it weren't sad.
And about the training idea, i find it wonderful! I will have to think of some ways to make Sophie understand what i want of her, though. And this might take some time, but i will try.

Everline: I am sorry for your experience. Here, some owners are too lazy to walk the dog so they just leave him/her to wander on the streets alone. That's right, it goes and comes back unattended. Most of them are bichons, so i can't see them being fierceful, but they could so easily be hit by cars, attacked by other dogs or even stolen.

Carley's Mom: I just hope more people around the word will notice these problems. It's so disquieting to find yourself in this situation.

Countryboy: It could indeed by possible. Sophie is really eager to meet most of the dogs she meets, but only if the same applied to them. 
I have been told that sometimes a puppy doesn't know how to interact properly, so this triggers agression, but this time the dogs just woke up and i was far from them. One moment i turn my back and decide to go back, the other i find myself surrounded by agressive dogs. It's really stuck in my head, i thought dogs that far wouldn't be bothered by us walking aroung.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a very difficult situation to be in. I'm trying to remember how I taught mine that between my feet was a safe place - I think Sophy slipped in there almost automatically, while Poppy's reaction at first was to run away when anything frightened her. We used to walk down by the river, and met lots of nice people with well behaved dogs who kept well back while I called her to me - then I would stand with my feet slightly apart to make space, and encourage her to take shelter there. She quickly realised that once there I could discourage over enthusiastic dogs and children, and generally ensure she always felt secure.

I wonder if the stray dogs would respond to the flung treats strategy - a handful of kibble thrown at them, while you walk briskly in the opposite direction? Or would it encourage them to bother you in hopes of more food?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, I can't even imagine.. it's like the Walking Dead, except with stray dogs! I think I would only walk my dog in fenced areas, and stay armed with a long stick or something to keep dogs at bay the best I could if I had to go anywhere else. So scary, I'm so sorry. I don't know how well that would work if a pack came hauling at you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One thing I would try hard to avoid is picking Sophie up. I have noticed that even my very well socialised dogs will jump and grab if I am carrying a dog or a cat - it seems to set off an instinctive behaviour pattern. On her own feet she can use calming signals to communicate with other dogs, or can run and hide; in your arms she is completely dependent upon you for her safety - while you quite literally have your hands full holding her. My fear would be that lifting her up could trigger pack behaviour that she might be able to successfully deflect if she were on the ground - in part by the very "cowering" and fearful behaviour that worries us humans so much. And meanwhile you have arms and legs free to protect her if necessary.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I have no advice, but having walked in a few places with stray dog issues, I completely understand the unease you are feeling. The only answer we had was to use a walking stick or carry an umbrella whenever possible. Opening an umbrella into the path of an approaching dog might turn them away. (it might also cause them to attack, so you have to be careful). The stray situation, internationally, is a problem. 
Sending you poodle hugs and safe walks!


----------

